# MoRa vs Kühlung im Gehäuse



## DerPinguin88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Mein System:

Lian Li 011 Dynamic XL incl. 7 LL120 + 2 ML140
Asus Rog Z390 F-Gaming
Intel i7 9700K OC auf 5GHz
GTX 1070Ti Asus RogStrix (wird wenn es möglich ist auf 3080 geupgradet)
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32GB 3600MHz CL18
Corsair H115i

Mein Winterprojekt wäre die Umstellung auf eine Custom Wakü in der nächsten Zeit.

Da ich vor 2 Wochen umgezogen bin und nun mein eigenes Zimmer für den PC habe, bin ich von der 3 360er Radiatoren Variante im Gehäuse auf einen MoRa gestoßen und überlege nun einen MoRa zu nehmen. Auch aus Optik Gründen wäre mir eine externe Wakü fast lieber, da ich es eher clean mag und mir einige Tubes spare. Der Mora würde unter oder neben dem Schreibtisch stehen also etwa max. 1m entfernt.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:


MoRa > Wakü im Gehäuse oder spricht etwas gegen MoRa?
Wenn ich einen MoRa verbaue, brauch ich dann trotzdem noch Radiatoren im Gehäuse? (Platz wäre da, aber was nicht nötig ist muss auch nicht unbedingt sein)
Es ist nicht geplant, das der PC in den nächsten Jahren großartig abgebaut wird außer zum Hardwareaustausch und zur Pflege.
Preislich komme ich mit einem MoRa wahrscheinlich gleich wie mit 3 360er im Gehäuse oder?
Welchen MoRa würdet ihr anhand meines Specs. vorschlagen? OC an der CPU wird betrieben, GPU wahrscheinlich erst einmal nicht.
Da die Verfügbarkeit der 3080er Karten in den Sternen steht, macht es Sinn erst einmal nur die CPU einzubinden und die GPU irgendwann mit ins System aufzunehmen?
Für den MoRa sollte ich auf Noctua Lüfter zurückgreifen oder? Bzw. gibt es andere etwas Billigere um die Kosten zu senken.
Kann ich ohne größere Probleme die Pumpe außerhalb des Gehäuses betreiben?
Gibt es einen MoRa Artikel inkl. Liste was man dazu alles braucht (Lüfter Adapter und Steuerung etc.) und kann ihn ggf. verlinken? 😊


Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## Wurstpaket (15. Oktober 2020)

MoRa!
du brauchst keine Radis im Case, aber wenn du welche hast spricht nix dagegen diese zu verwenden
 den MoRa kauft man nicht wegen des Preises. Kommen auch noch Standfüße usw dazu
 wenn du preisbewusst arbeiten willst, guck die die Mora Pendants von Alphacool an (Nova / Supernova)
wenn Geld und Platz da sind den 420er. Letztlich geht auch der 360er, nur hast du dann entweder etwas mehr Drehzahl bei gleichem Delta oder das Wasser ist eben etwas wärmer
wenn du eh die GPU wechselst, würde ich jetzt keinen GPU Block für die Alte kaufen
Lüfter müssen nicht Noctua sein - viel Drehzahl brauchst du eh nicht
Pumpe kannst du da betreiben, wo es dir gefällt. Solange du mit den Kabeln hin kommst ist alles gut

Letzlich kauft man sich sowas wie einen Mora weil man Bock drauf hat. Außerdem ist es entkoppelt von der Wärme im Gehäuse, das hilft natürlich. Dazu nur ein Radi und nicht 3.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

- MoRa extern ist leistungstechnisch jeder internen Lösung weit überlegen.
- Keine weiteren Radis nötig, ein MoRa schafft locker 1500-2000W Abwärme - also etwa das fünffache von dem was du eigentlich brauchst. Die Leistung kannste in silent umsetzen - flüsterleise 600 UPM-Lüfter reichen locker.
- Preislich ist der Mora etwas günstiger als Einzelradis - Kostenpunkt sind eher sehr hochwertige Lüfter. Ich hatte am 420er MoRa kosten von blöd gesagt 200€ Radiator und 200€ Lüfter... das war aber auch WIRKLICH silent.
- Einbinden kannste was du willst wann du willst - nur jeder Umbau ist halt aufwendig wegen neubefüllen/verschlauchen usw.
- Sehr gute/leise Lüfter die bezahlbar sind wären die BlackSilent Pro (Noiseblocker). Größe und Drehzahl gibts da diverse Modelle. Wie gesagt bei der Fläche reichen die langsamen/leisen.
- Wo die Pumpe ist ist völlig egal - hauptsache sie steht tiefer als der Ausgleichsbehälter (da Kreiselpumpen nicht ansaugen können)
- Liste brauchts nicht wirklich. Du brauchstn MoRa, 9 Lüfter in passender Größe und gewünschter Drehzahl und Y-Lüfterkabel um die Lüfter zusammen an die Anschlüsse von Board (oder wahlweise einem kleinen externen Netzteil) zu bekommen.


----------



## zettiii (15. Oktober 2020)

Hey,

Wurstpaket war schneller. Kann dem nur zustimmen. Ich nutze selbst einen Mora mit einem 9900K@ 5GHz und 2x 2080ti und die Temps sind sehr gut. 
Bei der Kühlfläche vom Mora brauchst du intern nichts mehr. Einziger Nachteil beim Mora ist eigentlich, falls man den PC mal transportieren möchte (entfällt ja bei dir).  Einige mögen auch keine externen Radis wegen der Optik. Ansonsten hat das Ding nur Vorteile. 
Ich würde auch die GPU erstmal weg lassen und dann später mit einbinden, ist nicht viel Arbeit.
Ich würde dir den Mora mit der Lüfter Blende und Standfüßen empfehlen. Zu den Lüftern bietet sich ein Aquaero an. Das 5er lt ist nicht teuer und kann deine Lüfter und je nach Modell auch deine Pumpe steuern und du kannst dir noch Durchfluss und Temperatur Sensoren dazu holen.

Mora Blende Füße Aquaero 

Ein USB Kabel ist beim Aquaero dabei, du brauchst dann noch entsprechend lange Kabel für die Lüfter bis zum Gehäuse. Über das Aquacomputer Farbwerk kannst du auch RGB übers Aquaero steuern.
Bei den Lüftern waren vor 10 Jahren die YateLoon oder die Scythe Slip Stream die P/L Sieger für den Mora. Wie das aktuell aussieht weil ich leider nicht.


----------



## DerPinguin88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Danke @Wurstpaket für die schnelle Antwort  

Da aktuell alles noch auf Luft läuft habe ich keine Radis über und würde auch keinen für das Gehäuse dazu kaufen, wenn es nicht nötig ist.

Das mit der GPU hast du verwechselt  Ich würde die alte GPU noch mit Luftbetrieb im Gehäuse lassen und nur die CPU mit dem MoRa verbinden, bis es mit den 3080 wieder besser aussieht.

Und ja irgendwie hat mich der MoRa etwas angefixt, obwohl ich diesen vor einem Monat noch schrecklich fand  
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den MoRa3-PRO aus? 
Lohnt sich Push-Pull oder ist der unterschied so marginal, das der Aufpreis (20€ +  Lüfter) für 1-2% keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Push-Pull


Vergiss es. Ein MoRa hat derart viel Radiatorfläche, dass die Menge an Luft die du durchdrückst völlig nebensächlich wird wenn du nicht grade 1000+W Abwärme wegkühlen willst.
Ob deine Lüfter 600 oder 1200 oder 2400 UPM laufen und ob du push-Pull hast oder nicht macht effektiv bei deinen vielleicht 300W Abwärme wahrscheinlich noch keine 3 Grad Unterschied.

Außerdem sind MoRas so gebaut, dass sie einen recht großen Lamellenabstand haben um den nötigen Druck der Lüfter gering zu halten - es geht ja schließlich darum auch mit sehr kleinen Drehzahlen leise zu kühlen. Deswegen ists auch nicht nötig da mit Lüftern links und rechts zu arbeiten, ein einzelner zahmer Lüfter packt das locker.


Als Beispiel: Ich hatte einen 5960X und eine TitanXP am Anschlag an einem MoRa420 mit 600 UPM schnellen Lüftern. Das ist die doppelte Abwärme von dem was du an Hardware nennst (oder etwa das, was du mit ner übertakteten 3080er hättest) und die GPU war nie wärmer als 40°C, das Wasser hat selten die 30°C erreicht. Und meine Pumpe (ASXT) war auf Minimaldrehzahl gedrosselt.
Wenn ich nicht grade länger spielen wollte reichte die Leistung sogar passiv (ich hatte die Lüfter am externen Netzteil/Steckerleiste).


----------



## Wurstpaket (15. Oktober 2020)

ich habe das nicht verwechselt. Du solltest die alte GPU mit Lukü betreiben, weil es sich nicht lohnt für diese jetzt  noch einen Block zu kaufen - also erstmal nur CPU unter Wakü. Das ist kein Problem.

Push Pull bedeutet auch 18 statt 9 Lüfter. Dann lieber nur 9 Lüfter mit höherer Maximaldrehzahl und PWM. Falls die dir Leistung der 9 mit 600upm nicht reicht, drehste dann halt etwas mehr auf.

Im übrigen unterstütze ich die Aquaero Aussage. Damit kannst du dann wunderbar Lüfter und Pumpe steuern, alles überwachen und auch zusätzliche Temperatursensoren einbinden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

Es kommt halt drauf an was die Zielsetzung ist - wenns ein sehr leises System sein soll das mehr als genug Kühlleistung hat reichen 600 UPM-Lüfter im quasi unhörbaren Bereich.
Erst dann, wenn man jedes Grad suchen geht und jedes MHz rausquetschen will mit aller Gewalt kann man drüber nachdenken stärkere Lüfter zu kaufen um mit deutlich mehr Lautstärke noch 3 Grad weiter runterzukommen. Technisch ist das völliger Quatsch da du sowieso auch mit der leisen Variante sowieso ~30K kühler bist als du es mit Luft je wärst.^^


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen MoRa verbaue, brauch ich dann trotzdem noch Radiatoren im Gehäuse? (Platz wäre da, aber was nicht nötig ist muss auch nicht unbedingt sein)


Verkehrt ist mehr Radiatorfläche natürlich nicht, für das Geld kann man sich aber schon einen zweiten Mora holen.


DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Preislich komme ich mit einem MoRa wahrscheinlich gleich wie mit 3 360er im Gehäuse oder?


In etwa.


DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Welchen MoRa würdet ihr anhand meines Specs. vorschlagen? OC an der CPU wird betrieben, GPU wahrscheinlich erst einmal nicht.


Immer den 420er, weil die Optionen da einfach besser sind.


DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Für den MoRa sollte ich auf Noctua Lüfter zurückgreifen oder? Bzw. gibt es andere etwas Billigere um die Kosten zu senken.


Du könntest 9 Arctic P14 Pwm Pst nehmen, das ist mit die günstigste gute Lösung.


DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Kann ich ohne größere Probleme die Pumpe außerhalb des Gehäuses betreiben?


Ja, mache ich an einem meiner Systeme auch. Ideal ist da eine D5 oder DDC direkt am  Heatkillertube, andere Lösungen sind mit Aufwand verbunden.


DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen MoRa Artikel inkl. Liste was man dazu alles braucht (Lüfter Adapter und Steuerung etc.) und kann ihn ggf. verlinken? 😊


Ne Liste gibt es nicht (ich setz mich vielleicht mal dran), du hast da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Grundsätzlich braucht man immer eine Gehäusedurchführung, um die Schläuche nach draußen zu bekommen, da bietet sich eine für die PCI-Slots an.
Erstmal ist Montagematerial eine gute Option. Man kann den Mora auch einfach so hinstellen, aber mit Standfüßen oder an der Wand ist es auch nicht verkehrt. Ebenfalls macht eine Lüfterabdeckung viel Sinn, damit man selbst oder Kinder/ Haustiere nicht an die Lüfter kommen. Da kann man eigentlich gleich zur hohen Blende greifen, bei der niedrigen ist man auch 25mm Lüfterhöhe beschränkt. Für die meisten Lüfter reicht es, aber es gibt auch einige gute Modelle, die dicker sind. Beachte, dass die Lamellen gerne mal recht scharfkantig sind.
Als Pumpe am besten eine D5 am Heatkillertube (der 150er hat da die ideale Länge), dazu am besten den Multiportdeckel, außerdem benötigt man das Basic Mounting Kit und das Mora-Montagekit.
Steuerung ist jetzt so ne Sache. Man hat mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
1. Normale D5, AC Quadro, Tempsensor G 1/4" IG/AG.
 Je nach Positionierung des Quadro (im Gehäuse oder außerhalb) braucht man dann unterschiedliche Kabel. Bei interner Positionierung braucht man  (jeweils in ausreichender Länge) eine Molexverlängerung und eine (Vario-D5) oder zwei (Pwm-D5) Lüfterverlängerungen. Bei externer Montage des Quadro z.B. unter der Blende des Mora benötigt man eine Molex-Verlängerung, ein Molex-Y-Kabel und ein ausreichend langes Usb-Verlängerungskabel mit internem Header an einem Ende. Zusätzlich noch das Anschlusskabel für das Quadro. Aquacomputer verwendet da seinen eigenen Stecker und hat ein Adapterkabel auf normales internes USb.
2. D5 Next und empfohlenerweise Splitty9Active.
Da braucht man eigentlich nur eine ausreichend lange Satastromverlängerung, für das empfohlene Splitty 9 Active noch ein Satastrom-Y-Kabel und das selbe Usb Zeug wie bei der ersten Lösung.
Finanziell nehmen sich beide Lösungen quasi nichts, es ist nur eine Frage das Aufwands und der persönlichen Präferenz.


DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Und ja irgendwie hat mich der MoRa etwas angefixt, obwohl ich diesen vor einem Monat noch schrecklich fand
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den MoRa3-PRO aus?
> Lohnt sich Push-Pull oder ist der unterschied so marginal, das der Aufpreis (20€ +  Lüfter) für 1-2% keinen Sinn machen.


Lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

Und nur ums zu erwähnen: Ein Satz Schnellkupplungen sind sehr empfehlenswert (Koolance QD3 als Beispiel). Dann kannste den MoRa beliebig ab und anklemmen wenn was umgebaut oder verschoben wird ohne immer alles leerlaufen lassen zu müssen.
ProTipp: Kupplungen spiegelverkehrt einbauen (also m-w / w-m), dann kann man das System "kurzschließen" und für kurze Testzeiträume auch ganz ohne Radi betreiben (sofern die Pumpe im Kreislauf ist).
Also so: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/2gtx980_6-jpg.1332043/


----------



## DerPinguin88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten ! Ich werde mich mal hinsetzen und grob eine Liste schreib was ich denke, was ich alles benötige und hier mit euch teilen.
Wie sieht es mit der Wandhalterung aus? Sorgt dieser nicht für Wärmestau? Wenn ich mir die Bilder dieser Halterung anschaue sind das ja nur ein paar cm Platz zwischen Wand und MoRa.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

DerPinguin88 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Wandhalterung aus? Sorgt dieser nicht für Wärmestau? Wenn ich mir die Bilder dieser Halterung anschaue sind das ja nur ein paar cm Platz zwischen Wand und MoRa.


Das ist kein Problem da der Volumenstrom sehr klein ist bei langsamen Lüftern.
Der "Freiraum zum atmen" den ein Lüfter braucht um nicht eingebremst zu werden ist umse größer, je größer die beförderte Luftmenge (bei dir entsprechend Drehzahl) des Lüfters ist. Wenn man da jetzt nen üblen Föhn hinbauen würde ist es natürlich schlecht wenn der nur 2 cm zur Wand zum atmen hat.
Da wir aber hier mit wenig Volumen und geringer Drehzahl arbeiten hat die Luft ausreichend Zeit nachzuströmen und es macht quasi nichts aus, wenn der/die Lüfter nur 2 cm vond er Wand weg sind. Probiers aus, halte deine Hand 2cm vor deinen Mund und atme schnell ein (mehr Volumenstrom macht son Lüfter auch nicht) - das geht nicht schwerer als ohne Hand, oder?.

Achte aber darauf, dass du so montierst, dass erstens die Lüfter blasend durch den MoRa stehen (saugend ist weit weniger effektiv) und zweitens du von der Wand wegbläst - denn wenn du durch einen MoRa auf deine Wand pustest haste nach ein, zwei Jahren ein schönes Muster deiner Radilamellen auf die Wand gemalt das sauschlecht wegzuputzen ist (bei Raucherhaushalten ganz extrem).


----------



## blautemple (15. Oktober 2020)

Ne, das ist kein Problem. Mein Mo-Ra steht auch nur wenige Zentimeter von der Wand entfernt.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

Die paar cm sind natürlich nicht ganz so toll wie komplett freier Stand, aber in der Praxis macht das quasi nichts aus. Außerdem kommen sich die Wandhalterung und die Halterung für den Heatkillertube gegenseitig in die Quere. Man kann das verbauen, hat dann aber einen kleinen Schlitz auf einer Seite.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achte aber darauf, dass du so montierst, dass erstens die Lüfter blasend durch den MoRa stehen (saugend ist weit weniger effektiv) und zweitens du von der Wand wegbläst - denn wenn du durch einen MoRa auf deine Wand pustest haste nach ein, zwei Jahren ein schönes Muster deiner Radilamellen auf die Wand gemalt das sauschlecht wegzuputzen ist (bei Raucherhaushalten ganz extrem).


Geht gar nicht, man kann auf der Seite mit der Wandhalterung keine Lüfter montieren. Man muss also quasi auf die Wand pusten bzw. davon wegsaugen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, man kann auf der Seite mit der Wandhalterung keine Lüfter montieren. Man muss also quasi auf die Wand pusten bzw. davon wegsaugen.


Das ist natürlich Kacke (ich hatte nurn Standfuß damals).
Dann würd ich irgendwie ne Folie oder sowas an die Wand hintern MoRa packen. Weil diese schönen "Lüfterabdrücke" an Wänden wo ein PC beispielsweise Jahre davorstand sind echt nicht geil.^^

Oder es is einem halt egal und wenn irgendwann umgebaut wird drüberstreichen/tapezieren/... - auch gut.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Oktober 2020)

Je nach Schreibtisch kann man den Mora auch zwischen / an die Beine hängen,
meiner hängt neben einem Regal vor der Wand. Auch kein Problem....


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

Oder kopfüber unter den Schreibtisch. Der hat ja Löcher für die Standfüße, geht also auch.


----------



## maexi (15. Oktober 2020)

ich habe ein großen Schreibtisch. Rechts neben mir steht ein View 91 TG. Dahinter ist noch ca. 40cm Platz bis zur Wand. Der Versuch den 420er Mora zwischen Wand und Gehäuse zu setzen, funktionierte zwar und er passte auch gut dort hin, war auch nicht zu sehen, eben ein großes Gehäuse. Aber die Gehäusetemperatur passte plötzlich nicht mehr, sie stieg mächtig an.
4 X 200er Noctuas bliesen mit 500RpM  die warme Abluft von der Wand durch den Kühler an das Gehäuse, welches sich langsam aber sicher erwärmte.
Nun habe ich zwei Bohrungen in der angrenzenden Verlängerung des Schreibtischen, den Kühler unter dem Schreibtisch und jetzt zum kommenden Winter warme Beine und Füße, was will man mehr.


----------



## nekro- (15. Oktober 2020)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir folgendes sagen. Ich hatte zunächst im O11 Dynamic (non XL) 3x360 verbaut und war mit den Temps überhaupt nicht zufrieden! Danach habe ich den Mora-360 im Loop hinzugefügt und dann war es deutlich besser mit den Temps und der Lautstärke. Mit dem Wissen von heute, hätte ich direkt lieber nur auf dem Mora setzen sollen.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Oktober 2020)

Also ich habe intern auch noch 2 Radiatoren verbaut. Dann kann ich den mit Schnellkupplungen überbrückte Rechner auch mal ohne MoRa betreiben (ist dann halt enstsprechend lauter).

Und 2 ens mache ich ja ein Hardtubes loop... da möchte ich auch einige Tubes zeigen. Ohne Radiatoren gibt es halt nicht mehr viel tubes im Gehäuse.

3ens... ich kann den Rechner Problemlos als "Standalone" weiter verkaufen. Und kann mein MoRa dann ganz easy bei einem neuen Rechner weiter verwenden (habe schon mein 3 er Rechner am selben MoRa).

Der kleine Aufpreis für 2 Radiatoren schlägt von mir aus gesehen auch nicht hoch ins Gewicht. Verglichen mit den Gesammt Kosten.

Aber ja ist nur meine Meinung, jeder wie er es gerne mag


----------



## nekro- (15. Oktober 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also ich habe intern auch noch 2 Radiatoren verbaut. Dann kann ich den mit Schnellkupplungen überbrückte Rechner auch mal ohne MoRa betreiben (ist dann halt enstsprechend lauter).


Finde das auch super, gerade bei LANs. Bei Sommer LANs muss er aber mit 


Richu006 schrieb:


> Und 2 ens mache ich ja ein Hardtubes loop... da möchte ich auch einige Tubes zeigen. Ohne Radiatoren gibt es halt nicht mehr viel tubes im Gehäuse.



Wollte ich erst auch machen, aber bei 3 Radis, GPU, CPU war mir das zu heftig im non XL und hatte mich nicht getraut. 



Richu006 schrieb:


> 3ens... ich kann den Rechner Problemlos als "Standalone" weiter verkaufen. Und kann mein MoRa dann ganz easy bei einem neuen Rechner weiter verwenden (habe schon mein 3 er Rechner am selben MoRa).


So muss das sein


Richu006 schrieb:


> Der kleine Aufpreis für 2 Radiatoren schlägt von mir aus gesehen auch nicht hoch ins Gewicht. Verglichen mit den Gesammt Kosten.
> 
> Aber ja ist nur meine Meinung, jeder wie er es gerne mag


So ist es


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Oktober 2020)

Klar MoRa!

Ich verwende einen ähnlichen Radi und hab seit zig Jahren nicht mal mehr Lüfter.

Wer will schon Geräuschquellen im System.


----------



## nekro- (15. Oktober 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Klar MoRa!
> 
> Ich verwende einen ähnlichen Radi und hab seit zig Jahren nicht mal mehr Lüfter.
> 
> Wer will schon Geräuschquellen im System.


Ja wenn man einmal ein Silent System hat, will man kein anderes mehr! Ist wie mit der Sitzheizung im Auto 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein fanless Netzteil und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Oktober 2020)

Jop. Geräuschfrei hat schon was.
Weiss man gar nicht, ob der Rechner jetzt an oder aus ist, wenn man nicht auf den Monitor guckt. 
Gehäuse hab ich auch gar keines mehr. Muss ja keine Geräusche mehr abschirmen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2020)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Je nach Schreibtisch kann man den Mora auch zwischen / an die Beine hängen,


Hatte ich bei mir anfangs so gemacht, aber mittlerweile steht der auf dem Füßen am Boden.
Mir ist die warme Luft ins Gesicht gestiegen weshalb ich ihn dann doch auf dem Boden gestellt habe.



nekro- schrieb:


> Ja wenn man einmal ein Silent System hat, will man kein anderes mehr! Ist wie mit der Sitzheizung im Auto


Ohne den Mora läuft mein System zwar auch noch leise und kühl, aber mit dem Mora wird er selbst unter Last lautlos und ich kann eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C halten.


----------



## willi4000 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei mir einen 540er Monsta Radiator von Alphacool extern und einen Corsair 420er intern verbaut und absoult keine temperatur Probleme mit einem Ryzen 9 3900x und  einer RTX 2080. Wozu brauche ich da einen MORA?


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2020)

willi4000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe bei mir einen 540er Monsta Radiator von Alphacool extern und einen Corsair 420er intern verbaut und absoult keine temperatur Probleme mit einem Ryzen 9 3900x und  einer RTX 2080. Wozu brauche ich da einen MORA?


Wenn deine Temeraturen und Lautstaerke fuer dich in Ordnung sind, brauchst du keinen Mora.
Ich verstehe jetzt deinen Post nicht ganz.


----------



## willi4000 (15. Oktober 2020)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn deine Temeraturen und Lautstaerke fuer dich in Ordnung sind, brauchst du keinen Mora.
> Ich verstehe jetzt deinen Post nicht ganz.


Ganz einfach , es muß nicht immer ein MORA sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, man kann auch nen Gigant nehmen.

Es geht doch nicht drum was nötig ist in dem Bereich. Natürlich brauchts weder nen MoRa noch brauchsts Monsta-Radis oder generell Wasserkühlungen. Es geht darum dass es geht und man Spaß dran hat.

MoRas, Monstas und Giganten "braucht" man genausowenig wie Porsches, Lambos und Bugattis. Aber geil ists wenn man daran interesse hat trotzdem.


----------



## blautemple (15. Oktober 2020)

willi4000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe bei mir einen 540er Monsta Radiator von Alphacool extern und einen Corsair 420er intern verbaut und absoult keine temperatur Probleme mit einem Ryzen 9 3900x und  einer RTX 2080. Wozu brauche ich da einen MORA?



Es gibt halt Leute die haben deutlich hungrigere Hardware und zusätzlich noch höhere Anforderungen an Temperatur und Lautstärke 
Ich denke dank der 3090 aktuell über einen weiteren Mo-Ra 420 nach und weiß du warum? Weil es geil ist 

Wir sind hier schließlich PCGH "Durchschnitt" sondern "Extrem"


----------



## willi4000 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wenn


blautemple schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute die haben deutlich hungrigere Hardware und zusätzlich noch höhere Anforderungen an Temperatur und Lautstärke
> Ich denke dank der 3090 aktuell über einen weiteren Mo-Ra 420 nach und weiß du warum? Weil es geil ist
> 
> Wir sind hier schließlich PCGH "Durchschnitt" sondern "Extrem"


Wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann freut mich das.
Für den Fall der Fälle hab ich noch einen 540er Monsta Radiator im Schrank.
Ein 540er sind drei 180mm Lüfter
Muß aber zugeben das externe Radiatoren  schon deutliche Vorteile haben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Oktober 2020)

willi4000 schrieb:


> Für den Fall der Fälle hab ich noch einen 540er Monsta Radiator im Schrank.



Bist Du wirklich GANZ sicher, dass der noch in Deinem Schrank ist?


----------



## Richu006 (15. Oktober 2020)

Eine Wasserkühlung macht einfach erst Sinn wenn es übertrieben ist... finde ich.

Sonst kann man auch einfach ne AIO nehmen... oder gleich ganz bei Luft bleiben.

Wenn schon Wasser, dann richtig!

Klar braucht mab keine 30 grad Wasser temperatur. Oder Lüfter, welche nie schneller als mit 500U/min drehen.

Es gänge auch mit 38 grad Wasser und 1000U/min ohne MoRa... wäre ja auch ok! Aber wer so denkt kann es ja gleich sein lassen... und denken "es geht ja auch mit Luft"


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung macht einfach erst Sinn wenn es übertrieben ist... finde ich.


War auch mein Gedanke dazu als mein Mora dazu kam.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Oktober 2020)

Geht ja auch ums basteln, um die Optik, um den spannenden Gegensatz aus Wasser und Elektronik, um den Level-3-Status als PC-Bastler, um Leistung fürs übertakten und/oder lautlosen Betrieb.

Was letztere beiden Faktoren angeht, ist eine dicke WaKü ja nicht übertrieben, sondern oft sogar notwendig.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2020)

Mit dem Mora kann ich 30°C Wassertemperatur mit nur 500 U/min aller meiner Lüfter halten und so ist mein Rechner selbst unter Last noch komplett lautlos. 

Aber du hast recht, es macht Spaß sich was besonderes  zusammen zu bauen, denn am ende sind die Temperaturen zumindest in meinem Fall nicht im Vordergrund gestanden, sondern auch die Optik dazu. Mein letzter große Umbau hatte auch nur was mit der Optik was zu tun, da sich an meiner Kühlung oder meinem System dabei rein gar nichts geändert hat.

Im übrigem habe ich mal bezüglich dem Mora mal eine Liste auf meiner Webseite erstellt.








						Externer Radiator Mo-ra | Info und Teileliste - PC-AQUACOOLING' Wasserkühlung & Computer Support
					

Ein "Mo-Ra" ist aktuell einer der leistungsstärksten Radiatoren und stellt so ziemlich jeden anderen Radiator in den Schatten. Wer seine Komponenten sehr gut kühlen möchte oder sehr auf Overkill steht, bzw. mit OC mehr Spielraum haben möchte, der kommt an einem Mora nicht vorbei, denn ein Mo-Ra...




					pc-aquacooling.de


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wenn schon Wasser, dann richtig!
> 
> Klar braucht mab keine 30 grad Wasser temperatur. Oder Lüfter, welche nie schneller als mit 500U/min drehen.


So viel?  


IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem habe ich mal bezüglich dem Mora mal eine Liste auf meiner Webseite erstellt.


Dazu bekommst du noch etwas Kritik, wenn ich von der Arbeit heim komme. Ich finde immer was zum Meckern, gerade bei der Steuerung.


----------



## Wurstpaket (16. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir würde es ohne Wakü gar nicht gehen, da ich nur nen kleines Mini ITX Gehäuse auf dem Tisch habe.
Ansonsten stimme ich zu, wenn man das mit der Wakü länger betriebt, dann will man irgendwann auch nicht mehr nur die kleinen Brötchen backen.

@IICARUS 
Super Sache, aber du solltest mindestens nochmal drüber lesen wenn der erste Satz schon so ein kleiner Unfall ist


----------



## DerPinguin88 (16. Oktober 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Der kleine Aufpreis für 2 Radiatoren schlägt von mir aus gesehen auch nicht hoch ins Gewicht. Verglichen mit den Gesammt Kosten.


Ja das habe ich mir auch überlegt  Im XL ist ja genug Platz und ganz ohne wirkt es doch etwas "leer"  ^^
Da 3 360er angedacht waren und ich schon für 2 Radis Lüfter hätte, kommen zum Mora wahrscheinlich noch 2 360 er (Deckel und Boden) dazu.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen, ich finde das O11 XL ohne Radiatoren angemessen gefüllt. Noch einen großen Agb an die Seite und dann wäre das ideal gefüllt. Andererseits brauchen ein normales ATX-Board und nur eine Grafikkarte weniger Platz, da mag zumindest unten ein Radiator gut aussehen.
Sonst würde ich das Gehäuse eigentlich von der Optik her als prädestiniert für externe Radiatoren einordnen. Mit internen Radiatoren ist es -ganz ehrlich- nur ein weiterer Mainstreambuild, da gibts unzählige von, die von paar wenigen, wirklich guten Ausnahmen  alle gleich aussehen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> Super Sache, aber du solltest mindestens nochmal drüber lesen wenn der erste Satz schon so ein kleiner Unfall ist


Kannst mir ja deine Kritik schreiben, dann korrigiere ich es oder du kannst auch so deine Vorschläge auch mit weiter geben.


----------



## DerPinguin88 (16. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen, ich finde das O11 XL ohne Radiatoren angemessen gefüllt. Noch einen großen Agb an die Seite und dann wäre das ideal gefüllt. Andererseits brauchen ein normales ATX-Board und nur eine Grafikkarte weniger Platz, da mag zumindest unten ein Radiator gut aussehen.
> Sonst würde ich das Gehäuse eigentlich von der Optik her als prädestiniert für externe Radiatoren einordnen. Mit internen Radiatoren ist es -ganz ehrlich- nur ein weiterer Mainstreambuild, da gibts unzählige von, die von paar wenigen, wirklich guten Ausnahmen  alle gleich aussehen.


Ja das verstehe ich auch. 
Ich muss auch noch schauen wie die Verrohrung ca. aussehen würde. 
Da ich eigentlich auf sehr cleane Builds stehe und eine vielzahl an Hardtubes nicht unebdingt clean aussieht muss ich mir das mal vorzeichnen ^^ Nur Mora wäre halt maximal clean, da die Tubes ins Gehäuse zu CPU und GPU gehen und gleich wieder verschwinden.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Schraub noch einen großen Agb in die Seite (gerne mit Pumpe, alternativ versteckst du die Pumpe halt auf der Rückseite), dann ist es da auch gut gefüllt. Die Rohre übernehmen dann den Rest, um das Gehäuse ausreichend zu füllen.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2020)

Ob man viel oder wenig sehen will, hier scheiden die Geister.
Ich hab das damals in ein Lian Li PC-O11WXC eingebaut. Keine Ahnung ob deins die gleichen Maße hat.
Ich wollte damals im Deckel noch einen 360er einbauen, weil mir der Platz so leer vorkam. Habs aber gelassen.
Bisschen darf was drinnen sein, sieht sonst komplett verloren aus 
War noch alles vor der Erstbefuellung.
Einige Rohre hab ich noch gerade gerichtet.

P.S. falls sich wer fragt warum ich Winkel verwendet habe und nicht alles gebogen ist: das sind Glasrohre


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Oktober 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> Super Sache, aber du solltest mindestens nochmal drüber lesen wenn der erste Satz schon so ein kleiner Unfall ist


Wollte ich auch erst anmerken, allerdings scheint nur die Vorschau falsch formuliert zu sein. Auf der Seite selbst, sieht es gut aus 

Also @IICARUS: coole Sache, weiter so!


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Oktober 2020)

Und zum externen Radi dann Schläuche statt Tubes?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2020)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch erst anmerken, allerdings scheint nur die Vorschau falsch formuliert zu sein. Auf der Seite selbst, sieht es gut aus
> 
> Also @IICARUS: coole Sache, weiter so!


Habe mittlerweile ein Verbesserungsvorschlag bekommen und auch gerne so übernommen.

Danke.


----------



## Wurstpaket (16. Oktober 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und zum externen Radi dann Schläuche statt Tubes?


wenn du nicht gerade alles fest verschraubt hast und der Mora mit Heizungsrohren im Nachbarzimmer hängt, dann natürlich immer Schläuche. Schon allein aus Wartungsgründen oder wenn du mal gegen den Mora stößt


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und zum externen Radi dann Schläuche statt Tubes?


Japp, am besten EKWB ZMT oder Tygoon Norprene.
Ich hab die ZMT genommen. Ordentlich "ausduensten" im Freien lassen.
Sind gefuehlt knickfester als die Tygoon und gehen sehr straff auf die Fittinge drauf. 16/10er verwendet.
Die ZMT sind halt ungleich guenstiger.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir habe ich EKWB ZMT verwendet und dazu noch 13er Tüllen.
Weil ich auch Hardtube verbaut habe und der Schlauch deshalb auch keine Weichmacher mehr enthalten soll.

Das besondere ist aber das der Schlauch von innen ein Durchmesser von etwa 10mm hat.
Diesen Schlauch bekomme ich nicht mehr abgezogen, geht nur noch mit runter schneiden.


----------



## Wurstpaket (16. Oktober 2020)

gibt auch Heatkiller EPDM Tube - nochmals günstiger aber vermutlich das selbe Zeug. Knickt auch nicht so leicht wie normaler Schlauch.

Fittinge gehen manche überhaupt nicht, andere straff und wieder andere gut - muss man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> gibt auch Heatkiller EPDM Tube - nochmals günstiger aber vermutlich das selbe Zeug.


Kenne ich, hätte ich auch gerne genommen.
Aber zu der Zeit hatte ich zufällig mehr auf Caseking bestellt gehabt und so musste ich es dort mit bestellen um nicht nochmal Versandkosten bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Oktober 2020)

> Diesen Schlauch bekomme ich nicht mehr abgezogen, geht nur noch mit runter schneiden. : D



Föhn?   

EKWB ZMT sagt mir gar nix... ist das aktuell der beste Schlauch?
Bin leider nie auf dem aktuellen Stand...

Hatte damals hier nach Schlauch gefragt, der gut klar bleibt und mir die damals beste Empfehlung geholt (weiß gar nicht mehr welcher es ist... der ist echt gut. Mann was warn das für einer?).
Blieb in der Tat viel klarer als alle anderen, die ich davor hatte. Nicht 100%, aber das bleibt wohl generell kein Schlauch.
Hab damit meinen Phobya Supernova verbunden.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Der Watercool Epdm hat einen deutlich größeren Innendurchmesser. Auf 13er Tüllen mag das ziemlich egal sein, auf normalen Anschlüssen sieht die Sache anders aus. Da bekommt man ihn schon runtergezogen. Außerdem ist er nicht so knickstabil. Von daher ist der Ek Zmt für den externen Einsatz wirklich der beste Schlauch, intern ziehe ich trotz des im Vergleich zum Zmt etwas höheren minimalen Biegeradius den Tygon Norprene vor, weil er sich wesentlich besser verschrauben lässt und trotzdem hält. Man muss eben die Schrift runterbekommen.


----------



## DARPA (16. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Man muss eben die Schrift runterbekommen.


Oder den Schlauch einfach so drehen, dass man sie nicht sieht


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2020)

Gabbyjay, ich hatte Ende 2017 mein System neu aufgebaut. Da gabs nicht allzuviele Schlaeuce ohne oder mit wenig Weichmacher. Hatte mir den ZMT und den Tygoon Norprene bestellt, beide verbastelt, wie Sinusspass, den Tygoon intern und den ZMT extern.
Sind beide schwarz.
Sinusspass, damals ging die Schrift vom Norprene ziehmlich leicht durch reiben ab.

Gabbyjay, du hast wahrscheinlich einen klaren Tygoon Schlauch. Die galten damals eigentlich mit als Optimum. Den Stand aktuell kenn ich leider nicht so gut.


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Oktober 2020)

Hab jetzt echt nochmal nachgesehen. War der PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch von PrimoChill  in 19/13mm. 2018 aufgezogen und 2 Jahre später immer noch sehr schön klar. So zu 95% im Vergleich zum Neuzustand.   

PS
Oder war doch der Mayhems Ultra Clear?
Einer von beiden wars definitiv.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Föhn?


Ja geht damit gut. 
Denn Watercool Epdm kenne ich nur aus der Produktbeschreibung.


----------



## Viking30k (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe alle 3 Varianten mit verschiedenen fittingen getestet 

Erst den tygon norprene der gefiel mir eigentlich nicht so den konnte ich ohne großen Kraftaufwand vom Fitting abziehen 

Epdm von watercool der hält extrem gut im fitting. 

Ek zmt der gefällt mir am besten er hält bombenfest im Fitting und sieht durch die  matte Oberfläche auch besser aus und ist nicht so Staub anfällig wie der watercool Schlauch 

Alles sind 16/10

Habe hier noch ein Foto vom ek zmt Schlauch


----------



## Richu006 (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich nutze selbst die schlechteste Option der Schläuche🙈... Tygon Norprene in der ca. 13/10 Variante

Der schlauch selbst ist nice. Und hält ganz gut in den Alphacool Fittingen (aber ja man kriegt ihn raus, mit etwas Kraftaufwand)

Aber er ist unglaublich Knickanfällig. Man muss echt vorsichtig die schläuche verlegen... und manchmal brauchts noch eine Entlastungsschlaufe. Würde heute evtl. Dickere Schläuche nehmen. Aber habe mich langsam an den Tygon gewöhnt


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Ich habe alle 3 Varianten mit verschiedenen fittingen getestet
> 
> Erst den tygon norprene der gefiel mir eigentlich nicht so den konnte ich ohne großen Kraftaufwand vom Fitting abziehen
> 
> ...


So jetzt ist mein Interesse geweckt (noch mehr als vorher) 

Du schreibst, der Watercool hält extrem gut im Fitting, während @Sinusspass weiter oben meinte, er konnte ihn aus dem Fitting ziehen. Gibt's noch weitere Erfahrungen? Ist ja alles noch abhängig vom Fitting, vielleicht sitzt der EPDM auf deinen EKs einfach richtig fest und beim Konkurrenten ist er schon lockerer? Bleibt also wieder nichts übrig als selbst zu testen? 

Ich wollte bald auch mal wieder auf WaKü und dort auch extern gehen (da ITX Case) und hatte schon mit dem EPDM geliebäugelt. Lese ich das richtig raus, dass er nicht matt ist? Wäre dann schon mal ein K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## Viking30k (17. Oktober 2020)

Hm also den watercool epdm hatte ich auf 4 fittingen alphacool, ek mit Logo,ek torque und barrow 

Er hält auf allen 4 sehr gut man muss schon kräftig ziehen bewegt sich aber trotzdem nicht 

Ich nehme aber trotzdem den ek zmt für den mora der hält noch etwas besser ist knick stabiler und er glänzt nicht sondern ist mat

Auf dem Bild habe ich die Schläuche mal auf verschiedene fittinge geschoben 

Von links nach rechts 

1. Watercool epdm auf ek fitting mit Logo 

2. Watercool epdm auf alphacool fitting

3. Watercool epdm auf ek torque fitting 

4. Der ek zmt Schlauch auf ek torque fitting

Den tygon norprene habe ich leider schon entsorgt da ich damals etwas Pech hatte mit wakü und erst keine mehr wollte, der geht aber wirklich leicht vom fitting runter und knickt extrem schnell


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn Watercool Epdm kenne ich nur aus der Produktbeschreibung.


Stimmt gar nicht, hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Diesen Schlauch habe ich als 13/10er Schlauch letztens zum erweitern der AIO meines Sohnes genutzt.
Kann jetzt aber dennoch kein Vergleich zu dem EK Schlauch machen, da ich diesen in 16/10 da habe und sich dadurch die Wandung ändert und so ist es auch normal das sich der Watercool schlauch schneller abknicken wird. Habe aber um das abknicken mit dem 13mm Schlauch zu verhindern Federn als Knickschutz verwednet.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Oktober 2020)

Man kann immer Fertigungstoleranzen drin haben. Vielleicht waren meine Epdm´s etwas dünnwandiger, aber das deckt sich zumindest mit anderen Erfahrungen. Klar bekommt man ihn wunderbar verschraubt und er hält auch, aber man bekommt ihn im Vergleich zu den anderen viel leichter aus den Anschlüssen raus. Beim Zmt ist es schon ein Kampf, die Überwurfmutter überhaupt zum greifen zu bekommen, wenn man Anschlüsse von Barrow benutzt, da bekommt man den Anschluss gerade zur Hälfte zugedreht. Entsprechend sitzt er dann auch fest. Man kann nachher sogar ein reingeschnittenes Gewinde auf dem Zmt beobachten. Mit der nötigen Gewalt (dafür habe ich mal ein T-Stück missbraucht) bekommt man alles aus dem Anschluss gezogen. Andererseits hängt der PC auch nicht an den Anschlüssen, von daher ist man da freigestellt, welchen man nimmt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2020)

Dann bleibe ich auch beim ZMT. Ich habe beim Zerlegen meiner WaKü auch richtige Abdrücke in den Schläuchen gehabt, manche Anschlüsse konnte ich sogar am Schlauch aus dem Gewinde drehen, weil das leichter von der Hand ging, als den Anschluss selbst zu zerlegen, da der Schlauch so fest saß 
Danke für die Fotos @Viking30k. Der Watercool hat schon was, vor allem ist er "schwarz", der ZMT hat diesen grauen Industrie-Look (mag ich auch). Aus dem Stand sieht der WC sogar hochwertiger aus, aber wenn er doch leichter knickt und ich eh noch bissl ZMT über hab, dann habe ich mich schon entschieden


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Beim Zmt ist es schon ein Kampf, die Überwurfmutter überhaupt zum greifen zu bekommen, wenn man Anschlüsse von Barrow benutzt, da bekommt man den Anschluss gerade zur Hälfte zugedreht.


Das stimmt, ich hatte wunde Finger als ich ihn bei mir zunächst zum Teil intern verbaute. Am nächsten Tag musste ich meine bereits wunde Finger wieder bemühen weil ich doch diesen Teil im Bereich der Pumpe mit Hardtube machen wollte. 

Wobei davon eher die Monsoon Schlauchanschlüsse betroffen waren, die Überwurfmutter der EK Anschlüsse ließen sich leichter festdrehen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dann bleibe ich auch beim ZMT. Ich habe beim Zerlegen meiner WaKü auch richtige Abdrücke in den Schläuchen gehabt, manche Anschlüsse konnte ich sogar am Schlauch aus dem Gewinde drehen, weil das leichter von der Hand ging, als den Anschluss selbst zu zerlegen, da der Schlauch so fest saß


Habe auch schon Schlauch abschneiden müssen, weil die Überwurfmutter sich nicht mehr gelöst hat und der komplette Anschluss sich im 1/4 Zoll Gewinde sich gelöst hat.


----------



## vb87 (7. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem Mora kann ich 30°C Wassertemperatur mit nur 500 U/min aller meiner Lüfter halten und so ist mein Rechner selbst unter Last noch komplett lautlos.
> 
> Aber du hast recht, es macht Spaß sich was besonderes  zusammen zu bauen, denn am ende sind die Temperaturen zumindest in meinem Fall nicht im Vordergrund gestanden, sondern auch die Optik dazu. Mein letzter große Umbau hatte auch nur was mit der Optik was zu tun, da sich an meiner Kühlung oder meinem System dabei rein gar nichts geändert hat.
> 
> ...


Finde den Blog auf den ersten Blick gut. 
Was mir ausgefallen ist, ein Elementarer Bestandteil fehlt aber in der Liste. Die Füllung des Systems. vor allem eine ungefähre Menge fände ich gut. Das die je nach System variiert ist mir bewusst, aber ein Anhaltspunkt wäre schön.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2021)

Naja, der Mora 360 fasst ja 1,1 Liter und der 420 sofern ich mich richtig erinnere 1,4 oder 1,5 Liter. Intern ist dann immer schwer abzuschätzen aber rechne hier mit bis zu 1 Liter. Mit zwei Radiatoren  + zwei Blöcke und einem AGB habe ich im Schnitt an die 700 ml gebraucht. Daher kannst gut 3 Liter rechnen und gut ist. Empfohlen wird immer das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer und das nutze ich auch seit Jahren.

Oder du kaufst dir 2 Liter DP-Ultra + 5 Liter destilliertes Wasser und ergänzt den Rest mit destilliertes Wasser. Habe ich bei mir so gemacht und so mit etwa 500 ml destilliertes Wasser gestreckt. Destilliertes Wasser bekommst auch überall als 5 Liter Kanister an der Taktstelle oder im in einem Ladengeschäft.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Naja, der Mora 360 fasst ja 1,1 Liter und der 420 sofern ich mich richtig erinnere 1,4 oder 1,5 Liter. Intern ist dann immer schwer abzuschätzen aber rechne hier mit bis zu 1 Liter. Mit zwei Radiatoren und einem AGB habe ich im Schnitt an die 700 ml gebraucht. Daher kannst gut 3 Liter rechnen und gut ist. Empfohlen wird immer das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer und das nutze ich auch seit Jahren.
> 
> Oder du kaufst dir 2 Liter DP-Ultra + 5 Liter destilliertes Wasser und ergänzt den Rest mit destilliertes Wasser. Habe ich bei mir so gemacht und so mit etwa 500 ml destilliertes Wasser gestreckt.



Oder wenn nur Kupfer mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommt:

Einfach destilliertes Wasser ausm Supermarkt. Günstiger gehts nicht und funktioniert über Jahre einwandfrei.
Es sei denn natürlich, man will was mit Farbe.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2021)

Mit destilliertem Wasser wird auch der Durchfluss besser. 
Bei mir fällt mit dieser Mischung auch mein Durchfluss besser aus.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. Januar 2021)

Jap. Flockt auch nix oder macht Schläuchen zu schaffen bzw. verfärbt diese.
Hatte mal zig Jahre lang nur Destilliertes Wasser in m System, nicht einen Wasserwechsel gemacht, überhaupt keine Probleme damit.

Außerdem könnte man prima ein Youtube damit machen: Wie schmeckt ein getrunkener Liter destilliertes Wasser aus 5 Jahre alter Wakü?
Ab besten aber sicher mit Hard Tubing. : D


----------



## Richu006 (8. Januar 2021)

Hacke mich hier kurz mit einer eigenen Frage rein  denke passt hier ganz gut.

Braucht man im Case eigentlich noch Airflow für die Ram und evtl. Chipsätze, wenn man CPU und GPU Wasserkühlt? Mit externem Radiator? Oder könnte man das Case komplett Dicht machen ohne Luftzug.

Wäre evtl. Interessant wegen Staub. Etc.

Aber ich frage aus besonderem Anlass:
Irgendwie hats bei meinem in win 309 Gehäuse etwas an der Lüftersteuerung gebrutzelt. Beim.einschalten machte es "klack" und Roch dann etwas verbrannt xD. 

Meine In Win Ego Lüfter sind Daisy Chain verbunden über diesen Controller vom Gehäuse. Der Controller selbst ist per 4 pin connector am Aquaero, damit ich die Lüfter Regeln kann.

Seit diesem Vorfall dreht der erste Lüfter in der Daisy Chain Kette gar nicht mehr, alle weiteren drehen dafür Vollgas, und sind entsprechend Laut. Regeln lässt sich nichts mehr.

Nun habe ich die Lüfter einfach ausgezogen. Und habe also 0 Belüftung im Gehäuse. 

Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen im Betrieb?

Auf Lange sicht, werde ich wohl andere Lüfter holen, welche ich normal ans Aquaero hängen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2021)

Am besten alle Temperaturen mal beobachten.

In meinem Fall lasse ich sogar am oberen und vorderen Radiator reinfördern, da ich mit der Raumtemperatur kühle. Da ich aber auch ein Mora mit dran habe werden die internen Radiatoren entlastet. Meine Temperatur im Gehäuse beläuft unter Last an die 32-35°C und das ist für die Kühlung der restlichen Komponente ausreichend. Zudem ist mein Gehäuse an der Rückseite sehr Luftig und so kann auch neben den einen 140mm Lüfter an der Rückseite auch Luft so durch die ganzen Löcher entweichen. Die Temperaturen meines Chipsatzes und meine Laufwerke sind sehr gut und unbedenklich.

Ich würde es mal so sagen, ein geringen Luftzug würde ich in einem Gehäuse schon positiv finden, weil noch andere Komponente vorhanden sind die weiterhin etwas gekühlt werden müssen. Mit HWInfo lassen sich die Temperaturen aber gut überschauen.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Am besten alle Temperaturen mal beobachten.
> 
> In meinem Fall lasse ich sogar am oberen und vorderen Radiator reinfördern, da ich mit der Raumtemperatur kühle. Da ich aber auch ein Mora mit dran habe werden die internen Radiatoren entlastet. Meine Temperatur im Gehäuse beläuft unter Last an die 32-35°C und das ist für die Kühlung der restlichen Komponente ausreichend. Zudem ist mein Gehäuse an der Rückseite sehr Luftig und so kann auch neben den einen 140mm Lüfter an der Rückseite auch Luft so durch die ganzen Löcher entweichen. Die Temperaturen meines Chipsatzes und meine Laufwerke sind sehr gut und unbedenklich.
> 
> Ich würde es mal so sagen, ein geringen Luftzug würde ich in einem Gehäuse schon positiv finden, weil noch andere Komponente vorhanden sind die weiterhin etwas gekühlt werden müssen. Mit HWInfo lassen sich die Temperaturen aber gut überschauen.


Ok ja normalerweise habe ich ja eben auch die Lüfter von den internen Radiatoren. Welche Luft durchs gehäuse befördern.

Aber vermutlich hats mir den Regler vom in Win Gehäuse gebrutzelt. Evtl. Weil ich die Lüfter eigentlich unterhalb der specs betrieben habe. Offiziell lassen die sich von 800 bis 1400 rpm PWM Regeln. Die liefen bei mir aber meist nur so bei 400 bis 500 rpm. Oder weis auch nicht. 
Jedenfalls kommt man bei dem Gehäuse leider nicht an den Controller ran.

Und die Lüfter lassen sich auch nicht normal an einen Lüfter Anschluss anschliessen. Da In Win alles eigene Stecker verwendet.

Ich muss mal schauen ob es evtl. Übergangsstecker gibt. Weil die Lüfter wären eigentlich nice! Ich würde sie nur gerne Direkt ans Aquaero anschliessen ohne den blöden Controller vom Gehäuse dazwischen.

Muss noch bissel Googeln. Bis dahin wirds mein Rechner wohl ohne interne Belüftung überleben müssen.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Braucht man im Case eigentlich noch Airflow für die Ram und evtl. Chipsätze, wenn man CPU und GPU Wasserkühlt? Mit externem Radiator? Oder könnte man das Case komplett Dicht machen ohne Luftzug.


Gar keine Luftbewegung kann prinzipiell gehen, aber da würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Blick auf die Temperaturen des RAMs und insbesondere der Spannungswandler werfen. Die können ganz ohne Luftzug doch ziemlich warm werden. Bisschen Airflow schadet nicht, und wenn der Lüfter auf der Backplate der Grafikkarte steht und nur für Luftbewegung im Gehäuse sorgt. Bisschen Luftaustausch wird zudem auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Gar keine Luftbewegung kann prinzipiell gehen, aber da würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Blick auf die Temperaturen des RAMs und insbesondere der Spannungswandler werfen. Die können ganz ohne Luftzug doch ziemlich warm werden. Bisschen Airflow schadet nicht, und wenn der Lüfter auf der Backplate der Grafikkarte steht und nur für Luftbewegung im Gehäuse sorgt. Bisschen Luftaustausch wird zudem auch nicht schaden.



Spannungswandler dürften kein Problem sein, da ich nen Monoblock verbaut habe. 

Der Lüfter hinter der GPU geht leider auch nicht mehr.

Alle 4 Lüfter waren ge "daisy chaint" und nun geht leider keiner mehr davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache mir mehr Sorgen um die Ram und die m2 SSD's die werden sonst schon zimlich warm. 

Aber ja lässt sich in HW Monitor ja echt alles sehen.

Ich bin nun in Kontakt mit In Win, evtl. Können die mir ein übergangskabel zukommen lassen. Das ganze kann einfach bisschen dauern. 

Aber Gottseidank habe ich noch den MoRa... so kann ich denke ich problemlos weiter zocken.

Hätte ich nur die internen Radis, wäre der Rechner stillgelegt!


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn du keinen stark übertakteten RAM hast, wird der schon nicht zu warm. Um die SSD würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, irgendein Kühler wird wohl drauf sein, wenn es nötig wäre.


----------



## Gabbyjay (9. Januar 2021)

Meine Meinung: RAM fast immer unkritisch, bei den Spannungswandlern etc. kommts halt drauf an ob OC oder nicht. Wenn man ein  qualitativ hochwertiges Mainboard verbaut, IMO kein Problem.
Ich für meinen Teil hab ein offenes Gehäuse (eigentlich gar kein Gehäuse) und überhaupt keine Lüfter im System. Scheint genug Wärme abzufließen.
Wenn doch mal n SpaWa hochgeht, hab ich halt Pech gehabt. : D

PS
Hübsch gebautes System übrigens!


----------



## Richu006 (9. Januar 2021)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: RAM fast immer unkritisch, bei den Spannungswandlern etc. kommts halt drauf an ob OC oder nicht. Wenn man ein  qualitativ hochwertiges Mainboard verbaut, IMO kein Problem.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab ein offenes Gehäuse (eigentlich gar kein Gehäuse) und überhaupt keine Lüfter im System. Scheint genug Wärme abzufließen.
> Wenn doch mal n SpaWa hochgeht, hab ich halt Pech gehabt. : D
> 
> ...



Die cpu läuft "nur" allcore auf 5ghz. I9 10900k

Aber ja durch den Monoblock unbedenklich.

Hab heute 4h gezockt. Alle Temperaturen unbedenklich. Das Wasser selbst wird vielleicht 1 grad wärmer (schwer zu beurteilen). Schon krass was der MoRa leistet. Wenn ich das so sehe, Sind/waren diese internen 4 Lüfter quasi sinnlos.

Einziger Nachteil... ich muss nun Licht einschalten weil der PC nicht mehr so Hell leuchtet. XD

Aber hatte Kontakt mit in Win. Allem anschein nach gibt es bei den in Win "Aurora" fans, welche man bei uns auch bekommt. Ein Kabel dazu. Wo 1 seitig ein normaler 4pin fan header + ein 3 pin RGB header ist, und auf der anderen Seite der 6 Pol anschluss für an die Lüfter. Dieses Kabel sollte auch für meine "Ego" fans passen. 

Habe mir jetzt mal so ein Lüfter bestellt. Wäre echt nice, wenn das so passen würde. Ohne das ich alles zerlegen muss. Ansonsten haben sie mir Angeboten das Gehäuse einzu schicken. Aber dazu habe ich eigentlich so gar kein Bock!


----------



## catshome (10. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> einen Blick auf die Temperaturen des RAMs


RAMs könnte man noch vernachlässigen, auch wichtig ist der Blick auf PCH, SSD/M.2 und vor allem HDD
Temperaturen, die steigen nämlich gerne ohne Airflow, M.2 drosseln ggf. bei zu hohen Temperaturen, und
HDDs leiden darunter auch.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Januar 2021)

HDD's verbaue ich schon ewig keine mehr. Habe 1x Samsung 870 M2SSD 2TB und 1x Crucial P5 M2 2TB...

Und die werden tatsächlich schon recht warm... die knacken schon die 70 grad wenn man grosse mengen kopiert. Aber denke das ist noch im grünen Rahmen, ist ja nur vorübergehend. 

Ich kopiere ja auch nicht immer grosse Datenmengen umher xD


----------



## Gabbyjay (11. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> HDD's verbaue ich schon ewig keine mehr. Habe 1x Samsung 870 M2SSD 2TB und 1x Crucial P5 M2 2TB...
> 
> Und die werden tatsächlich schon recht warm... die knacken schon die 70 grad wenn man grosse mengen kopiert. Aber denke das ist noch im grünen Rahmen, ist ja nur vorübergehend.
> 
> Ich kopiere ja auch nicht immer grosse Datenmengen umher xD



Also entweder ist es im Rahmen, oder es ist im grünen Bereich.
Aber im grünen Rahmen?
Nein nein, da musst Du Dich schon entscheiden!   : D


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin  neue hier und gerade dabei meine Custom WaKü auf Mora 360 bzw. Mora 420 zu erweitern. Es ist hoffe ich ok das ich mich hier an den Thread dranhänge  Aktuell habe ich 2 360er Radiator im Lian Li OC Dynamic 11 XL verbaut und es kommt ne Distroplate zum Einsatz.

Ich würde gerne die Messing Hardtubes  und die Radiatoren beibehalten und nur außerhalb Schläuche benutzen. Gekühlt wird ein Ryzen 5950 X und eine 3090 .
Bei beiden Moras kommt Push Pull zum Einsatz und soll dann in die WaKü integriert werden. Ich möchte eine externe Lüftersteuerung verwenden um so wenige Kabel wie möglich ins Gehäuse führen zu müssen.

Leider habe ich bisher keine Ahnung wie ich die Tubes intern verbauen soll bzw. muss um Fehler zu vermeiden.
Es soll auch noch gut Aussehen und die Optik nicht total verhunzen.
PCI Slotdurcführungen für den Anschluss der Schläuche und Fittinge bzw. Tubes habe ich auch schon da.

Lüfter beim Mora 420 sind Noctua 200er und beim 360er sind es Corsair ML120 Pro.

Schläuche, Messing Tubes und Fittinge habe ich zum Teil schon, das fehlende würde ich die Tage dann noch bestellen.
Lüftersteuerung müsste ich auch noch besorgen.

Kann oder könnt ihr mir da behelflich sein?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2021)

Brauchst kein Push/Pull beim Mora.
Die Finnen sind sehr breit und langsam laufende Lüfter reichen sogar vollkommen aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dir kommen ehe noch die internen Radiatoren, was das ganze mit unterstützen wird. Bedenke, ich habe mit 240 + 420 + 360 Mora mit nur 530 U/min der Lüfer (auf allen Radiatoren dieselbe Drehzahl) etwa 30°C Wassertemperatur in Games (unter Last). Würde ich die Lüfter noch schneller laufen lassen, könnte ich noch 2-3 °C gut machen.

Mit Idle/Office lasse ich sogar die Lüfter auf dem Mora komplett aus und die schalten sich erst ab 30°C dazu und mit 28°C wieder ab.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Brauchst kein Push/Pull beim Mora.
> Die Finnen sind sehr breit und langsam laufende Lüfter reichen sogar vollkommen aus.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Habe leider schon beide Moras mit voller Lüfteranzahl beidseitig bestückt und deswegen würde ich das auch gerne so nutzen. War ja nicht ganz billig, wobei ich ich besser auf 2 420er Moras gesetzt hätte als auf einen 360er und einen 420. Wäre deutlich weniger zu verkabeln^^ Billiger wohl auch auch wenn nur Minimal. Verstehe deinen Einwand aber sehr gut. 

Deine Temperaturen sind echt sehr gut, aktuell wird meine GPU mit der bisherigen Kühlung trotz 2er 360 Radis teilweise in Games über 70 Grad heiß. Man merkt das deutlich oben im Gehäuse wenn man die Hand darüber hält, ist echt warm wie ein Fön


----------



## Richu006 (23. November 2021)

Zum aus dem Gehäuse führen brauchst, musst du den Mora ja irgebdwo dazwischen hängen, dadurch brauchst du intern 2 neue Tubes. Zb. Von der gpu bis zur Slotblende, und dann von der Slotblende zurück zum.nächsten Punkt im Kreislauf. Den rest kannst innen genau so lassen wie bis anhin und aussen dann mit schläuchen Arbeiten.

Habe ich auch soo.

Das mit der Lüftersteuerung würde ich mir 2x überlegen. Hatte ich erst auch so. Aber durchs Zusaztz Netzteil wars etwas mühsam. Habe dann später trotzdem alles ans aquaero im Gehäuse gehängt. Gibt ja Lüfter Verlängerungskabel. Es braucht am Ende also nur 1 Kabel ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Zum aus dem Gehäuse führen brauchst, musst du den Mora ja irgebdwo dazwischen hängen, dadurch brauchst du intern 2 neue Tubes. Zb. Von der gpu bis zur Slotblende, und dann von der Slotblende zurück zum.nächsten Punkt im Kreislauf. Den rest kannst innen genau so lassen wie bis anhin und aussen dann mit schläuchen Arbeiten.


Danke. Muss dann mal schauen wie ich die Tubes so lege das sie nicht direkt unter oder über der GPU herlaufen das es die Optik total kaputt macht. Da muss ich mir mal Gedanken machen, vll mit Adaptern arbeiten.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch soo.
> 
> Das mit der Lüftersteuerung würde ich mir 2x überlegen. Hatte ich erst auch so. Aber durchs Zusaztz Netzteil wars etwas mühsam. Habe dann später trotzdem alles ans aquaero im Gehäuse gehängt. Gibt ja Lüfter Verlängerungskabel. Es braucht am Ende also nur 1 Kabel ins Gehäuse.


Braucht man da extra noch ein Netzteil, oder verstehe ich dich falsch? Ich habe externe Lüftersteuerungen gesehen wo die Lüfter direkt am Mora angebracht worden und das Kabel dann ans vorhandene Netzteil. Lüfterkabelverlängerungen hätte ich schon welche da, nur ob sie reichen weiß ich noch nicht. Hatte mir gedacht so Kabel zu sparen wenn ich die Steuerung am Mora befestige und nur das Stromkabel hinein ins Gehäuse führe.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. November 2021)

Hab auch in ein Air 680x Crystal Gehäuse ne Self Made Wakü drinne mit nem 360er Radi, 280er Radi und einem 240 Radi... Kann diese Presswurst nicht mehr sehen. Und die 3 Radis packen im Sommer niemals mein System so Kühl Zu Halten wie man das möchte. Silent und Kühl. Da mir das Gehäuse gefällt. Kommen die Radis raus. Ganz Freier Leiser Airflow und den Mora an die Wand oder neben das Gehäuse, Tisch ist Gross Genug. Nur Gutes Gelesen. 

Die 2 Löcher ins Gehäuse sind Schnell drinne. Und Ruhe und Kühl isses.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. November 2021)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hab auch in ein Air 680x Crystal Gehäuse ne Self Made Wakü drinne mit nem 360er Radi, 280er Radi und einem 240 Radi... Kann diese Presswurst nicht mehr sehen. Und die 3 Radis packen im Sommer niemals mein System so Kühl Zu Halten wie man das möchte. Silent und Kühl. Da mir das Gehäuse gefällt. Kommen die Radis raus. Ganz Freier Leiser Airflow und den Mora an die Wand oder neben das Gehäuse, Tisch ist Gross Genug. Nur Gutes Gelesen.
> 
> Die 2 Löcher ins Gehäuse sind Schnell drinne. Und Ruhe und Kühl isses.


Verstehe ich total, deswegen wollte ich mein System auch auf Mora 3 umrüsten, bzw. erweitern.


----------



## Richu006 (23. November 2021)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Danke. Muss dann mal schauen wie ich die Tubes so lege das sie nicht direkt unter oder über der GPU herlaufen das es die Optik total kaputt macht. Da muss ich mir mal Gedanken machen, vll mit Adaptern arbeiten.


Da gibts immer unzählige möglichkeiten. Wobei du durch die dustro plate natürluch etwas eingeschränkt bist, wenn du die 90°only bögen durchziehen willst.

Ich würde an deiner stelle die Leitung wrlche unten in die GPU geht (oder rauskommt) ersetzen und da denn MoRa dazwischen hängen.

Dafür würde ich das Ende welches in die Distro plate geht etwas kürzer machen. Und dann unter der GPU hindurch zur Slotblende nach aussen führen (blau) und dann von der slotblende der vordere anschluss wieder zurück in die gpu (rot). Und dein Kreislauf wäre wieder geschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da gibts ja unzählige möglichkeiten.


Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Braucht man da extra noch ein Netzteil, oder verstehe ich dich falsch? Ich habe externe Lüftersteuerungen gesehen wo die Lüfter direkt am Mora angebracht worden und das Kabel dann ans vorhandene Netzteil. Lüfterkabelverlängerungen hätte ich schon welche da, nur ob sie reichen weiß ich noch nicht. Hatte mir gedacht so Kabel zu sparen wenn ich die Steuerung am Mora befestige und nur das Stromkabel hinein ins Gehäuse führe.



Nee wenn du strom vom Netzteil im PC nimmst natürlich nicht. Aber dann musst du ein Stromkabel verlängern.

Ich würde die 9 Lüfter mit y kabeln zu einem zusammen führen und dann 1 Lüfter verlöngerungskabel ins Gehäuse führen. Dann hast du nur 1 kleines Lüfterkabel zum Rechner. Vorausgesetzt du hast im Gehäuse eine potente Lüftersteuerung, aka Aquaero, welche auch 9 lüfter verträgt. Ein normaler Mainboard anschluss brennt dur u.U durch xD.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Da gibts immer unzählige möglichkeiten. Wobei du durch die dustro plate natürluch etwas eingeschränkt bist, wenn du die 90°only bögen durchziehen willst.



Das stimmt allerdings.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner stelle die Leitung wrlche unten in die GPU geht (oder rauskommt) ersetzen und da denn MoRa dazwischen hängen.
> 
> Dafür würde ich das Ende welches in die Distro plate geht etwas kürzer machen. Und dann unter der GPU hindurch zur Slotblende nach aussen führen (blau) und dann von der slotblende der vordere anschluss wieder zurück in die gpu (rot). Und dein Kreislauf wäre wieder geschlossen.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut dann hätte ich den 420er Mora schonmal eingebaut.  Weiß noch nicht ob und wie ich den anderen Mora 360 dann intergriere oder ob ich es lassen werde.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Nee wenn du strom vom Netzteil im PC nimmst natürlich nicht. Aber dann musst du ein Stromkabel verlängern.
> 
> Ich würde die 9 Lüfter mit y kabeln zu einem zusammen führen und dann 1 Lüfter verlöngerungskabel ins Gehäuse führen. Dann hast du nur 1 kleines Lüfterkabel zum Rechner. Vorausgesetzt du hast im Gehäuse eine potente Lüftersteuerung, aka Aquaero, welche auch 9 lüfter verträgt. Ein normaler Mainboard anschluss brennt dur u.U durch xD.


Ich habe ein Y Kabel was 4 Lüfter anzuschließen erlaubt, gibts das auch mit 9 bzw. 8? Ein paar Verlängerungskabel und Lüfterkabel ansich habe ich noch da für den Anschluss ans Netzteil. Am Mainboard will ich sowenig Anschließen wie nötig, soll ja nix abrauchen^^


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Habe bei mir am Mora ein Splitterkabel verbaut, was von 1 auf 9x aufteilt.
Es gibt auch Hardware Splitter statt Kabel.









						Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter für bis zu 9 Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte
					

SPLITTY9 ist ein universeller 9-fach Splitter und kann für 3-pin Lüfter, 4-pin PWM-Lüfter oder als aquabus-Splitter verwendet werden.    Bei Verwendung als Splitter für einen   Lüfterausgang   wird der weiße, mit "input"...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter
					

Mit diesem PWM Splitter von Phobya besteht die Möglichkeit bis zu 8 PWM Lüfter gleichzeitig mit Strom zu versorgen und auch das PWM Signal des ersten Lüfters auf alle 8 Lüfter zu übertragen. Dieses macht beispielsweise für große...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM - Schwarz 60cm
					

Ein Y-Kabel von einem 4Pin PWM Anschluss auf 9x 4Pin PWM. Da sich das Steuern und Schalten über das Mainboard von PWM Lüfter wesentlich kostengünstige gestaltet als über eine Lüftersteuerung, bietet sich dieses Kabel geradezu an. Um...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Beim zweiten Angebot (Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin) in der Liste wird das Kabel aber geteilt.
Die Spannung kommt vom Netzteil und zur Lüftersteuerung geht nur Tacho und PWM.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe bei mir am Mora ein Splitterkabel verbaut, was von 1 auf 9x aufteilt.
> Es gibt auch Hardware Splitter statt Kabel.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke das wäre perfekt für mich. Muss ich die Tage direkt mal bestellen. wusste nicht das es die Kabel auch in dieser großen Ausführung gibt, echt Praktisch.  Das hilft mir sehr


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

In meinem Fall habe ich das Kabel verwendet, weil ich dieses (auch wenn es eng wurde) mit unter die Verkleidung bekommen habe. Habe aber die normale Ausführung und nicht die hohe Abdeckung. Davon geht dann eine Verlängerung zu meinem Rechner und hinter meinem Rechner habe ich auch eine Steckverbindung gesetzt, damit ich den Mora vom Rechner trennen kann.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall habe ich das Kabel verwendet, weil ich dieses (auch wenn es eng wurde) mit unter die Verkleidung bekommen habe. Habe aber die normale Ausführung und nicht die hohe Abdeckung. Davon geht dann eine Verlängerung zu meinem Rechner und hinter meinem Rechner habe ich auch eine Steckverbindung gesetzt, damit ich den Mora vom Rechner trennen kann.


Perfekt. Beim Lian Li kann ich die ja durch den 2. Netzteilschacht führen und muss nicht am Gehäuse rumwerkeln, eventuell Bohre ich aber ein Loch in die Blende die man anschrauben kann damit weniger Staub reinkommt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Bei mir habe ich meine Grafikkarte vertikal eingebaut und an der Halterung ist eine Durchführung, was ich dazu nutzen konnte. Mit einem Kabelbinder dran halte ich ein kurzes Stück einer Verlängerung was ich im Rechner ausführen gelegt habe. Danach kommt noch eine Verlängerung, was zum Mora geht.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Das ist in deinem Fall natürlich auch ne gute Idee, wenn man anders kaum Möglichkeiten hat oder es zu umständlich wird.  Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Ich habe es etwas weniger schön gelöst. Und einfach mit 3 fach splittern, jeweils 3 lüfter zusammen gefasst. Und am ende dann die 3 übrig gebliebenen Kabel nochmal mit einem 3 fach spliter zu einem zusammengefasst.
Also 9:3 =3 /3 = 1 

Und versucht das ganze bisschen hinterm tisch zu verstecken. 

Im gesammtbild fällts nicht auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich habe beim Mora eeh bisschen Kabelsalat. Weil ich nebst den 9 Lüftern noch eine 2e pumpe extern neben den Mora gestellt habe. Die braucht auch strom und noch ein PWM kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber finde im gesammten fällt das unter dem Tisch sowieso nicht stark auf.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich habe es etwas weniger schön gelöst. Und einfach mit 3 fach splittern, jeweils 3 lüfter zusammen gefasst. Und am ende dann die 3 übrig gebliebenen Kabel nochmal mit einem 3 fach spliter zu einem zusammengefasst.
> Also 9:3 =3 /3 = 1
> 
> Und versucht das ganze bisschen hinterm tisch zu verstecken.
> ...


Das ist echt mal nice, wirklich tolles Setup  Ein bisschen Kabelwirrwarr hat man ja immer, lässt sich wohl kaum vermeiden.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Btw: die Kabel habe ich meinerseits alle mit verlängerungen aus dem gehäuse geführt. Und dann bei den slotblenden einfach rausgeführt, da war genügend platz. So musst ich nichts bohren. Und kann die Kabel einfach abstecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist einmal das Kabel für die 9 lüfter, 1x das pwm kabel für die pumpe und noch einmal Strom für die pumpe.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Das ist in deinem Fall natürlich auch ne gute Idee, wenn man anders kaum Möglichkeiten hat oder es zu umständlich wird. Welches Gehäuse hast du?


Habe ein CoolerMaster MasterCase Pro 5, aber damit hat es nichts zu tun, da diese Durchführung in der Halterung des Vertical GPU-Bracket ist. Sieht dann hinter dem Rechner so aus wie bei @Richu006.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Das gefällt mir so auch, vll setzte ich das so  um mal schauen.  Je mehr Ideen umso besser.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ein CoolerMaster MasterCase Pro 5, aber damit hat es nichts zu tun, da diese Durchführung in der Halterung des Vertical GPU-Bracket ist. Sieht dann hinter dem Rechner so aus wie bei @Richu006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr Praktisch wie ich finde. Da passt einiges an Kabeln durch und man muss nicht Bohren oder so.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Gibt da unzählige möglichkeiten und Lösungsansätze. 
Beim älteren Rechner hatte ich mir eben noch ein seperates Netzteil neben den Mora gestellt. Dieses hat eine zusätzliche externe Lütersteuerung, für die 9 lüfter. Und meine pumpe mit Strom versorgt. Das hatte den Vorteil, dass ich überhaupt keine Kabel in und aus dem Rechner führen musste.

Hatte aber den Nachteil, dass ich nichts davon in der aquasuite steuern konnte, und ein zusätzliches Netzteil benötigte.

Viele wege führen nach Rom


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Gibt da unzählige möglichkeiten und Lösungsansätze.
> Beim älteren Rechner hatte ich mir eben noch ein seperates Netzteil neben den Mora gestellt. Dieses hat eine zusätzliche externe Lütersteuerung, für die 9 lüfter. Und meine pumpe mit Strom versorgt. Das hatte den Vorteil, dass ich überhaupt keine Kabel in und aus dem Rechner führen musste.
> 
> Hatte aber den Nachteil, dass ich nichts davon in der aquasuite steuern konnte, und ein zusätzliches Netzteil benötigte.
> ...


Auch nicht schlecht, aber Steuern möchte man das auch noch und da ist es dann nicht so gut. Hatte auch mit einem 2. Netzteil vorgehabt zu arbeiten, aber Intern. Nachdem ich gelesen hatte was man da alles beachten muss, habe ich es verworfen. Will da nix falsch machen und meine Hardware killen. An ein neues Netzteil hatte ich aber auch so gedacht wegen Aufrüsten und so.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Mal noch ne Frage zu den Hardtubes

Habe die hier verbaut





						Bitspower Messing Hardtube 16mm AD, 220x300mm, 90 Grad - 4er-Pack, silber
					

Messing-Tube von Bitspower im 4er-Pack, mit vorgebogenen 90-Grad-Winkeln, 16 mm Außendurchmesser, je 220 x 305 mm, Silber




					www.caseking.de
				




Wollte aber gerade Tubes davon kaufen habe aber nur die gefunden, kann ich die verbauen ohne Fittinge wechseln zu müssen?
Außendurchmesser wäre der selbe, aber Innendurchmesser ist ein anderer.









						Bitspower Messing Hardtube 16mm, silber verchromt ab € 12,14 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Bitspower Messing Hardtube 16mm, silber verchromt ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Rohr • Material: Messing • Außendurchmesser: 16mm • Innendurchmesser: 15.3mm… ✔ Schläuche & Rohre ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Kommt auf fie fittinge an... wenn die fittinge nur aussen Abdichten, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Das weiß ich leider nicht, wie stellt man das fest oder wo kann ich das nachgucken? Leider finde ich die Tubes im Netz nur gebogen und nicht gerade in Silber.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Du hast doch deine Anschlüsse selbst verbaut, da müsstest du wissen, wo Dichtungen verbaut sind. Mit Hardtube in der Regel immer nur von außen. Mit Schlauch ist es was anderes, weil hier immer eine Tülle mit drauf ist, wo der Schlauch drauf gesteckt wird. Dann wird auf diese Tülle entweder per Überwurfmutter oder Schlauchschelle/Kabelbinder Druck ausgeübt. Mit Hardtube wird nur von außen Druck auf die Röhre ausgeübt und im Anschluss sitzt die Röhre auch  in der Dichtung drin.

Mit Hardtube ist daher immer für Anschlüsse der Außendurchmesser wichtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Stimmt, die Dichtung sitzt außen habe mal nachgeschaut. Habe da leider sehr wenig Ahnung -.-


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Die Röhren sind aus einem festen Bestandteil und daher ist hier das Prinzip dasselbe als wenn du mit zwei Finger druck auf die Röhre ausübst und sie so festhältst.

Bei einem Schlauchanschluss ist der Schlauch weich und daher muss dazu ein Gegenstück von innen mit dazu kommen. Auf diesem Gegenstück ist dann immer eine kleine Nase mit drauf, worauf mittels Schelle oder Überwurfmutter Druck ausgeübt wird. Dadurch wird sozusagen der Schlauch auf die Nase der Tülle gepresst.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Röhren sind aus einem festen Bestandteil und daher ist hier das Prinzip dasselbe als wenn du mit zwei Finger druck auf die Röhre ausübst und sie so festhältst.
> 
> Bei einem Schlauchanschluss ist der Schlauch weich und daher muss dazu ein Gegenstück von innen mit dazu kommen. Auf diesem Gegenstück ist dann immer eine kleine Nase mit drauf, worauf mittels Schelle oder Überwurfmutter Druck ausgeübt wird. Dadurch wird sozusagen der Schlauch auf die Nase der Tülle gepresst.


Vielen Dank wieder was gelernt. Ist bei den vielen Tubes, Fittinge, Schläuche etc..oft schwer den Überblick zu behalten was man braucht und was nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Bei Schlauch musst Innenmaß und Außenmaß beachten, bei Hardtube nur den Außenmaß.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Gut zu Wissen.  Dann schaue ich mal was ich so noch brauche, hab mir da wohl ein bisschen zu viel Arbeit aufgehalst als ich am Anfang geglaubt habe. Mal sehen ob ich es hinbekomme.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei Schlauch musst Innenmaß und Außenmaß beachten, bei Hardtube nur den Außenmaß.


Kleine Korrektur, bei Schlauch auch nur dann, sollte es sich um ein Anschluss mit Überwurfmutter handeln, denn es gibt auch Tüllen ohne Überwurfmutter, sodass diese entweder mit einer Schlauchschelle oder mit einem Kabelbinder fest gemacht werden. Dann ist nur der Innenmaß maßgebend.

Wobei ich bei meinem Mora auch Schlauch mit einem Innendurchmesser von 10mm (16/10) verwendet habe und die Tüllen dazu 13mm sind. Durch etwas erwärmen habe ich den Schlauch dennoch darauf bekommen und der sitzt bombenfest.

Ohne runter scheiden bekomme ich ihn nicht mehr runter. 
Ein Kabelbinder habe ich sicherheitshalber dennoch verwendet.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Ok. Man weiß sich zu helfen^^ Das sollte dann Bombenfest halten denke ich. Leider bekommt man die Schläuche nicht so schön verlegt sonst hätte ich intern auch darauf gesetzt, aber die Optik ist mir auch wichtig.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

War meinerseits damals auch etwas übertrieben, ein normaler Schlauchanschluss mit Überwurfmutter hätte es auch getan. Nur habe ich diese Anschlüsse als normale Tüllen für nur ein paar Cent bekommen und hinter meinem Rechner sieht man auch nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innerhalb meines Rechners habe ich auch Hardtubes verbaut.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> War meinerseits damals auch etwas übertrieben, ein normaler Schlauchanschluss mit Überwurfmutter hätte es auch getan. Nur habe ich diese Anschlüsse als normale Tüllen für nur ein paar Cent bekommen und hinter meinem Rechner sieht man auch nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da läuft so schnell nix aus oder löst sich. Wirkt so ein bisschen wie ein Waschmaschinenanschluss von der Optik^^
Hardtubes wenn man sie einmal hat möchte man sie ungerne missen, bei meinem vorigen PC hatte ich auf Schläuche gesetzt, war aber nie zufrieden. Mich störte es immer von der Optik her.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Kommt ganz darauf an, sieht meiner Meinung nach beides gut aus. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache und ich hatte früher auch Schlauch verbaut. Habe dann irgendwann auf Hardtube umgebaut. Hier mein Rechner und dann noch der Rechner meines Sohnes mit Schlauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlauch habe ich ja nur noch zum Mora hin dran, denn da muss die Verbindung etwas flexibel sein.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an, sieht meiner Meinung nach beides gut aus. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache und ich hatte früher auch Schlauch verbaut. Habe dann irgendwann auf Hardtube umgebaut. Hier mein Rechner und dann noch der Rechner meines Sohnes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich schöne Systeme. Vorallem ich mag RGB auch total, das wertet das System richtig auf. Die Noctua müsste es als RGB geben das sehe geil aus 

Unten mein alter PC


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Ich finde schläuche etwas mühsam in der Handhabung. 
Die Dinger knicken mir immer ab, und egal wie sehr man sich mühe gibt, es ist immer in irgend eine Richtung bisschen "Spannung" drauf. Ich bin wohler mit den Tubes... die lassen sich schön eng biegen und knicken auch bestimmt nicht ab. Und sehen für mich auch noch schöner aus.

Extern habe ich mit den 13/10 norprene auch bisschen ins Klo gegriffen... die Dinger sind brutal knickanfällig. Musste wirklich mega aufpassen beim verlegen. Die knicken schon vom eigengewicht ein. 

Bin am überlegen noch mein Monitor in den Wakp Kreislauf einzubauen. Dann würde ich wohl auch extern komplett auf tubes umstellen. Und fein säuberlich über dem Monitor rahmen oder so entlang. Man hat ja Basteldrang 

Mal schauen, wann ich das projekt Monitor Wasserkühlen starte


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Wusste nichtmal das man einen Monitor Wasserkühlen kann^^ Viel Spaß und Erfolg, wird bestimmt nicht billig werden denke ich mir.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Wusste nichtmal das man einen Monitor Wasserkühlen kann^^ Viel Spaß und Erfolg, wird bestimmt nicht billig werden denke ich mir.


Eigentlich eher traurig, dass man sowas machen muss... aber ja ich habe nen Swift PG27 UQ... ein 2.5k Euro Monitor mit G-sync ultimate. Und einem (gefühlt) 30 cent Lüftery welcher einfach nur ultra nervig ist. 

Von meinem PC hört man gar nix, aber der blöde Lüfter im Monitor der hat ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit. Und schreit förmlich. 

Den überlege ich raus zu nehmen und das Modul dann wasserzu kühlen.

Aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch etwas respekt den teuren Monitor zu zerlegen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Verstehe ich. Einen leiseren Lüfter gibt es nicht dafür? Dann könnteste den Tauschen oder sind das Eigenkreationen des Herstellers die du so nicht einfach tauschen kannst?


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich. Einen leiseren Lüfter gibt es nicht dafür? Dann könnteste den Tauschen oder sind das Eigenkreationen des Herstellers die du so nicht einfach tauschen kannst?


Sind eigene dinger denke ich. Das Problem ist sowieso das auseinander bauen, dass müsste man ja in jedem Fall.

Und ich habe noch nie ein Monitor zerlegt.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. November 2021)

Kann ich verstehen, habe sowas auch noch nie gemacht, man will ja nix kaputt machen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2021)

Laptops habe ich schon zerlegt, aber auch noch kein Monitor.
Mein Monitor hat aber kein Lüfter.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. November 2021)

Ich habe ein passives Netzteil und verstehe nicht, warum man sich einen Monitor mit Lüfter kauft.


----------



## Saberrider09 (25. November 2021)

Mein Monitor hat auch kein Lüfter der mit Geräuschen nervt.


----------



## Richu006 (25. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich habe ein passives Netzteil und verstehe nicht, warum man sich einen Monitor mit Lüfter kauft.


Weils nichts vergleichbares ohne Lüfter gibt... der Monitor hat 27" 4K 144hz, 10 bit mit 99%adobe farbraumabdeckung, FALD mit HDR1000 zertifizierung und echtes G-sync (ultimate) 


Wenn du mir nen Monitor im ähnlichen grössenbereich bis 26-32" mit den selben oder besseren Spezifikationen hast, ohne Lüfter! Dann wäre ich sofort bereit eine 4 stelligen Betrag dafür zu bezahlen. 
Aber das gibts leider (noch) nicht. 

Deshslb überlege ich ja das Teil auf wasserkühlung umzubauen, weil so bisschen nervt mich der ödde Lüfter schon.


----------



## Saberrider09 (25. November 2021)

Was ich mir überlegt hatte noch eine Distroplate ohne Pumpe vorne einzubauen, würde auch nice Aussehen, aber leider dürfte das wohl von den Maßen nicht passen da beide Distros dann quasi Kollidieren. Von der Optik und Verlegung weiterer Tubes wäre das schon ne tolle Sache.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2021)

Bedenke, dass du auch noch Radiatoren mit verbauen willst und diese dann auch noch gut Luft beziehen sollen. Mit solch einer Distroplate in der Front würdest du das ganze zwar optisch aufwerten, aber wie sieht es dann mit der Luftzirkulierung aus?


----------



## Saberrider09 (25. November 2021)

Das stimmt, wobei ja beim Dynamic 11 XL ja eh vorne  eine Glasfront ist und somit eh dort keine Luft hinkommt. Dürfte eh kaum Auswirkung haben oder doch?


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2021)

Naja... Wasser alleine wird zur Kühlung nicht ausreichen, denn auch Wasser wird warm und muss dann mit Luft heruntergekühlt werden. Dieses Gehäuse ist optisch sehr schön und macht auch was her,  ist aber im Bereich Wasserkühlung auch dazu bekannt, nicht immer die besten Temperaturen zu erreichen.

Wie sagt man so schön... wer schön sein will, muss leiden. 

Für mich steht eine Front als Mesh im Vordergrund, als solch eine Glasplatte. Es seiden es wird ein externer Radiator wie den Mora mit verwendet, dann kann das Gehäuse auch verschlossen sein.


----------



## Saberrider09 (25. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Naja... Wasser alleine wird zur Kühlung nicht ausreichen, denn auch Wasser wird warm und muss dann mit Luft heruntergekühlt werden. Dieses Gehäuse ist optisch sehr schön und macht auch was her,  ist aber im Bereich Wasserkühlung auch dazu bekannt, nicht immer die besten Temperaturen zu erreichen.


Das habe ich auch schon gehört und sehe es ja bei meinen Temperaturen vorallem bei der GPU wenn ich zocke. Da sind 70 Grad und mehr schnell erreicht.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön... wer schön sein will, muss leiden.
> 
> Für mich steht eine Front als Mesh im Vordergrund, als solch eine Glasplatte. Es seiden es wird ein externer Radiator wie den Mora mit verwendet, dann kann das Gehäuse auch verschlossen sein.


Sollen ja 2 zum Einsatz kommen neben den 2 verbauten 360er Radis im Case.  Da sollte dann alles Kühl bleiben


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2021)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Sollen ja 2 zum Einsatz kommen neben den 2 verbauten 360er Radis im Case. Da sollte dann alles Kühl bleiben


Ach stimmt ja, habe mit so vielen Themen zu tun, da vergesse ich manches auch... man wird auch nicht jünger...


----------



## Saberrider09 (25. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, habe mit so vielen Themen zu tun, da vergesse ich manches auch... man wird auch nicht jünger...


Hehe kenne ich zu gut, vergesse auch öfter einiges. Bei der Anzahl an Beiträgen und Themen da behält man schwer den Überblick


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. November 2021)

Habe heute Splitter und Kabel bestellt, vielen Dank für eure bisherige Hilfe


----------

